

Why can't Facebook sue Google when most of UI ideas in G+ seems to be copied? - evolution

Are they waiting to roll it out to public? Or there really isn't anything that they can do about it?
======
jeggers5
As @ig1 said, Facebook don't own ideas. (unless they patent them).

They do have a very (very) specific patent on the News Feed if I remember
correctly. Google does seem to have the same implementation as Facebook. I
haven't heard anything about it though so I assume it's not an issue.

------
ig1
You can't own ideas, only implementations of ideas.

~~~
dstein
Sure you can, every software patent grants ownership of an idea regardless of
whether it is implemented, or even an invention.

~~~
petegrif
No - it has to be an invention. In other words, whether someone chooses to
implement it or not the description section of the patent has to describe the
invention in such detail that it can be implemented by someone with ordinary
skill in the art.

